# Losing Time....



## LeeG (Jan 7, 2006)

My Mirage MkIII seems to lose about 2-3 minutes per day which is somewhat annoying. What kind of accuracy should I expect from my O&W....?


----------



## balu (Nov 6, 2006)

LeeG said:


> My Mirage MkIII seems to lose about 2-3 minutes per day which is somewhat annoying. What kind of accuracy should I expect from my O&W....?


Any Valjoux 7750 driven watch should not be running more than +-15 s a day. My Mirage MkIII gains 5 s a day.


----------



## LeeG (Jan 7, 2006)

Thanks for the reply, looks like I am going to need to get it looked at.....


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

2-3 minutes a day is a lot, was it this much when you bought it ?

I cannot have sold it as I regulate and reseal them before shipping. Was it new when you bought it ?


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

Roy said:


> 2-3 minutes a day is a lot, was it this much when you bought it ?
> 
> I cannot have sold it as I regulate and reseal them before shipping. Was it new when you bought it ?


I can concur here as mine is spot on and I bought it from Roy. I am VERY impressed with both O&W and RLT


----------

